# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Bridge Mode για  ZXHN H267A V1.0 ??

## asfyra

Νέος συνδρομητής vodafone vdsl και μου έδωσαν το  ZXHN H267A Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω πουθενά root κωδικούς, ή τρόπο να το γυρίσω σε bridge mode.

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι...  :Wink: 

Thanks !

----------


## cranky

Δοκίμασε «admin» καί για username, καί για password.

----------


## asfyra

> Δοκίμασε «admin» καί για username, καί για password.



Αυτό το account σου δίνει πολύ περιορισμένη πρόσβαση. Χρειάζεται το root account για πλήρη πρόσβαση και ενεργοποίηση του bridge

----------


## sdeft

> Αυτό το account σου δίνει πολύ περιορισμένη πρόσβαση. Χρειάζεται το root account για πλήρη πρόσβαση και ενεργοποίηση του bridge


Μου το στειλαν και μενα το συγκεκριμενο router. Μηπως βρηκες το root password ?
Δοκιμασα με router pass αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει decrypt του configuration.

----------


## asfyra

> Μου το στειλαν και μενα το συγκεκριμενο router. Μηπως βρηκες το root password ?
> Δοκιμασα με router pass αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει decrypt του configuration.


Μπα... Δυστυχώς τίποτα ακόμα  :Sad:

----------


## toxotis70

ξέρει κανεις αν το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ υποστηρίζει multicast  , θέλω να  συνδέσω εκτυπωτή σε. αππλε συσκευές μέσω.wifi (airprint) και δεν το βλέπει....

----------


## M@rk

> Μπα... Δυστυχώς τίποτα ακόμα


Παρέλαβα και εγώ χθες το Η267Α αλλά δε βρίσκω τους κωδικούς..
αν πάρουμε τηλέφωνο στους δίνουν?

----------


## vaggelakis

Χλωμό το βλέπω να δίνουν κωδικούς για root access.. Δοκιμάστε να ζητήσετε ενεργοποίηση από αυτούς του brigde mode αν γίνεται φυσικά και από το μοντεμ (εννοώ να μην το έχουν κομμένο από το firmware και αν γίνεται και γενικότερα λόγω voip που διάβασα ότι ξεκίνησε και η voda σε κάποια κέντρα)

----------


## bobis

Παρέλαβα και γω την εν λόγω συσκευή σήμερα από τη vodafone, και θα ήθελα να το τρέξω σαν  router μόνο, δηλαδή χρησιμοποίηση της WAN ethernet θύρας για internet, αλλά με λύπη διεπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω WAN static, είναι locked σε PPPoE mode το EthernetData (δηλαδή ακόμα και με DHCP από μεριάς modem, δεν πήρε το zte). 

Ξέρει κανείς κανά root password της συσκευής ή να ψάξω για κανα WRT? Δεν νομίζω η τεχνική υποστήριξη να βοηθήσει στο να ρυθμίσει αυτή τα wan static ή να το προσπαθήσω λέτε?

----------


## StZ

Εχω και εγω την ιδια συσκευη και προσπαθω να βρω τις προδιαγραφες του για να ξερω τι εχω στα χερια μου.  Βρηκα αυτην τη σελιδα που ισως βοηθησει:

https://portforward.com/zte/zxhn-h267n/

ειναι για το 267Ν και οχι για το 267Α.

----------


## bobis

Tουλάχιστον (από ό,τι ανακάλυψα) , το συγκεκριμένο zte έχει gigabit ethernet θύρες, οπότε δεν πάει χαμενο σαν gigaswitch, καθώς επίσης υποστηρίζει και 5 ghz wifi ap.

----------


## JpegXguy

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...22#post6445422

----------


## geioannou

> Tουλάχιστον (από ό,τι ανακάλυψα) , το συγκεκριμένο zte έχει gigabit ethernet θύρες, οπότε δεν πάει χαμενο σαν gigaswitch, καθώς επίσης υποστηρίζει και 5 ghz wifi ap.


Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος για το οτι ειναι 1000αρι. Τουλαχιστον εγω σε δοκιμη που του εκανα δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο

----------


## JpegXguy

> Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος για το οτι ειναι 1000αρι. Τουλαχιστον εγω σε δοκιμη που του εκανα δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο


Είναι, και το Wi-Fi μάλιστα σε 802.11ac πιάνει μέχρι 1000κατι Mbps (Θεωρητικά πάντα, ξέρεις τώρα με το Wi-Fi)
Άλλα πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται και από τον adapter της συσκευής. π.χ. ένα Raspberry Pi 3B που έχω έχει ενσωματωμένο Ethernet 100Mbps οπότε με περιορίζει αυτό

----------


## geioannou

Θυμωμουν για το οτι ειχε γινει αναφορα σε 1000αρι. Οταν το εστεινα σε ενα σπιτι οπου η φιλη ειχε ενα i5 laptop μπηκα στα settings της καρτας περιμενοντας να το επιβεβαιωσω! Εκει ειδα 100αρι. Δεν το εψαξα παραοανω μιας και θεωρησα απιθανο το i5 να εχει 100αρα καρτα δικτυου! Αν επιβεβαιωσει κανεις αλλος οτι βλεπει 1000αρι, θα το ξαναδω.

----------


## JpegXguy

Θα το έκανα εγώ πολύ εύκολα (iperf) αν είχα 2 συσκευές με Gigabit Ethernet αλλά έχω μόνο μια, το laptop με το οποίο γράφω

----------


## slalom

Μια σου χρειαζεται, ανοιξε το task manager στο δικτυο

----------


## JpegXguy

Για πρακτικά πράγματα μιλάω, το ότι έχει gigabit το ξέρουμε όλοι :P

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος για το οτι ειναι 1000αρι. Τουλαχιστον εγω σε δοκιμη που του εκανα δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο


Αν μιλάμε για αυτό εδώ 
έχει μια θύρα Gigabit,   ναι υπάρχουν i5 χωρίς gigabit

----------


## zeronero

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι η θύρα LAN4 είναι 1GBps duplex.
Και δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην είναι και οι υπόλοιπες 3, όπως διαφημίζεται.

----------

